# Pet Peeve



## .308 (Jul 26, 2009)

Got a call Friday, and Friday night we picked up a big donation (other than money).

This was short notice, and there was more "donation" than we could handle ourselves, so we gave the numbers of some other groups to be called.

Well, one lady showed up Friday, pulled in next to us, and once she got out, she joked "oh, you must be my competition!"

I remember this same lady some years ago because she made the exact same comment to us at a pet store during an adoption fair.

She also made the comment one time at an adoption fair that "it's no fair that we bring cute puppies" when she doesn't have puppies to adopt out (at that time)?

The irony is the only reason she knew about our "Friday pickup" was because we gave her phone number out to the group who was making the donation and they called her.

I guess what I don't understand is why some people who do rescue work think that this is some sort of competition and we have to "beat" each other out in adopting animals out.

What I also found ironic is how this lady complained about all the animals who came back into her care. This is the same lady who does same day adoptions without any type of "pre check" on the person wanting to adopt an animal.

Personally, if any unwanted animal finds a loving caring "forever home", I'm happy.

God fobid if we learn to actually work with each other and try to learn from our mistakes.

Off my soap box now


----------



## winniec777 (Apr 20, 2008)

No good deed goes unpunished. That is a rather strange way to look at rescue.


----------

